# Versa Note 2015 Interior condensation issues



## Vincent1965 (Nov 23, 2019)

Hello,

Last April I bough a used Nissan Versa Note 2015 from an independant Car Dealership. I am leaving in the Province of Québec in Canada and since the cold started here in early November, i've experienced major condensation problems on all my front and back interior windows. I'll try everything with the vent / heating system, even with the knob on the maximum position thing got even worse. I don't really find this situation really pleasant and i am wondering if there is a solution to this problem ? 

My interior is perfectly clean and my carpet are completely dry everything seems to be perfectly sealed. I simply don't understand what's causing this.

Is there any issue about this reported on the Versa Note ?

Thank you very much for helping me on this.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

While you have the heat on, turn on the A/C system. It should remove the condensation after a few minutes.


----------



## Vincent1965 (Nov 23, 2019)

Good evening Rogoman,

Thank you very much for this hint, I will try this for sure, but i am really looking for a permanent solution, i can to this each time. Anyway, i really appreciate that you get in touch with me and took the time to respond!


----------

